# Chagrin slob!



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

found this one lurking around daybreak....what a fight! Biggest fish I think I ever caught on the pin. CPR'd as usual. No official measurements smh... I w







as shaking

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Dude nice fattie plus on the pin yes I am jealous. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

nice catch,but his mouth area really looks weird? doesn't it? or is it just the pic? looks like he has the mouth of a shad!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Mouth looks tiny compared to that giant belly. Good work Fishin216!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Get Away from my Holes On the Chag!!!! Thats My fishes... lol

Great job brother!!!


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

%#@%$ pic won't show! Wish I could fish vicariously.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Went back this morning....but this was the only fish









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

